# New Video- Angles of Approach



## JBroida (May 17, 2011)

Today we made a couple of new videos... Up first, the angles of approach while sharpening Japanese knives... hope you guys find this one to be helpful. If you have any questions, let me know.

Thanks.

-Jon

[video=youtube;ECfHNBSNOWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECfHNBSNOWo[/video]


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the video. New bridge/tank setup looks nice. What's up with the handle on that gyuto? Got any more pics?


----------



## kalaeb (May 17, 2011)

Nice video, thanks Jon.


----------



## JBroida (May 17, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Thanks for the video. New bridge/tank setup looks nice. What's up with the handle on that gyuto? Got any more pics?


 
that gyuto was a gift from the guy who makes our zakuri knives. The handle is bamboo that has been lacquered by him. I thought it was cool and he gave it to me. It also happens to be a sweet little knife


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 17, 2011)

JBroida said:


> that gyuto was a gift from the guy who makes our zakuri knives. The handle is bamboo that has been lacquered by him. I thought it was cool and he gave it to me. It also happens to be a sweet little knife


 
Interesting. It looked like a molded plastic in the few glimpses I got and I thought that was a very odd selection for a "wa" knife. Cool application of bamboo, and I could see it being comfy depending on your grip.


----------



## SpikeC (May 17, 2011)

This nicely illustrates the principle that the more comfortable you make yourself the better control you have. Using your bodies natural alignment make for consistency!


----------

